# Turtle with Yellow lumps ☹️



## maddie3006 (2 mo ago)

Hi guys, we rescued a turtle 2 years ago and gave him a home with our other 3 turtles. They have been getting on great. We inspect the turtles everyday for shell rot, any cuts and mainly just to maintain general health as our other turtle died a few weeks back unexpectedly. He has yellow lumps on his hands (they seem painful he can’t use his hands) also looks like he’s about to lose a couple of claws. We have searched online for anything related to this but nothing, the vet nearest us is away on holiday and we dont know what to do. We have separated him and put him in a separate tank, he seems to be getting about but he’s not eating ☹ does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

The claws look quite short so he could be a she? Was the other turtle definitely male? It could well be that they have been fighting and fanning - waving their front claws in the other one's face (for want of a better description) and now infections have set in.

Whereabouts are you in case we can recommend a vet who can see the turtle sooner?


----------



## maddie3006 (2 mo ago)

When we rescued the turtle the previous owner said that it was a male but we have no clue, we tried using Google’s way of sexing but we could never get an accurate answer. We kept the name the previous owners gave it which was Paul so we assumed it’s male. We have 1 male and 2 females in the tank (all grown up together with no fighting) we kept an eye on Paul and he settled in great. We only noticed 2 days ago the yellow on the claws but we have never seen them fight that’s what we are worried about. We are in Swansea, United Kingdom.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Try Tariq Abou-Zahr. He works as a specialist exotics vet, and attends a practise just north of Cardiff

Valley Vets


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Dr Tariq Abou-Zahr | Valley Vets Ltd | Your Local Vet in Cardiff, Caerphilly, Ystrad Mynach and Pentyrch


Tariq is from Cardiff and graduated as a vet in 2014 from the University of Bristol. After qualifying, he spent his first year in a very busy, small animal practice in Newport, where he completed the RCVS Professional Development Phase. After this, he embarked on a 4-year European College of...




www.valleyvets.net


----------



## LJSW1982 (2 mo ago)

maddie3006 said:


> When we rescued the turtle the previous owner said that it was a male but we have no clue, we tried using Google’s way of sexing but we could never get an accurate answer. We kept the name the previous owners gave it which was Paul so we assumed it’s male. We have 1 male and 2 females in the tank (all grown up together with no fighting) we kept an eye on Paul and he settled in great. We only noticed 2 days ago the yellow on the claws but we have never seen them fight that’s what we are worried about. We are in Swansea, United Kingdom.


This either looks like crypto or a newer problem that as far as I knew hadn't reached the UK from the US yet.

It's critical that you separate this one from others and do not let any others that have been near it go near others. Effectively quarantine any that could have it or have caught or if it is either of these you risk losing the lot.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

LJSW1982 said:


> This either looks like crypto or a newer problem that as far as I knew hadn't reached the UK from the US yet.
> 
> It's critical that you separate this one from others and do not let any others that have been near it go near others. Effectively quarantine any that could have it or have caught or if it is either of these you risk losing the lot.


Do you have experience of this with turtles?


----------



## LJSW1982 (2 mo ago)

With other people's yes, I have not yet seen Austwickia in the UK (and hope it isn't) however it has very similar symptoms to both Crypto and a number of other fungal and bacterial infections.


----------

